# 2-10-2010 Long Island, HD video, plowing with Jeep Cherokee



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Fairly uneventful video, second time plowing with Cherokee, works well.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

looks good...it was a wet one for us


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Scrapes pretty well.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Video. That snow was wet and heavy on the island this time around......


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

who's the db plowing those driveways ?? man don't that piss me off...:realmad:


----------

